# Research about differences in metabolism



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2015)

I found this article interesting. I'm glad that someone is doing research into diet that considers the differences in various people's metabolisms.

Why you shouldn't always listen to dietary guidelines | Science/AAAS | News


----------



## Addie (Dec 15, 2015)

taxlady said:


> I found this article interesting. I'm glad that someone is doing research into diet that considers the differences in various people's metabolisms.
> 
> Why you shouldn't always listen to dietary guidelines | Science/AAAS | News



I didn't see anything covering one's thyroid. And that has a lot to do with one's metabolism.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 15, 2015)

Addie said:


> I didn't see anything covering one's thyroid. And that has a lot to do with one's metabolism.


I imagine that as they do more research into optimizing diets for individuals, that they will have to take thyroid into consideration.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 15, 2015)

I was part of a clinical study through my GI doctor's office. When you volunteer for a study like this, they do a ton of tests to make sure you fit the parameters of the particular variables under examination. It's possible that people with thyroid issues may have been excluded from this study. You would have to read the original paper to know exactly what the experimental design was.


----------



## 95Austin12 (Feb 1, 2016)

Thanks for this article here. Want some more information on specific diet to avoid glucose spikes is coupled with monitoring changes in the gut metabolism.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2016)

95Austin12 said:


> Thanks for this article here. Want some more information on specific diet to avoid glucose spikes is coupled with monitoring changes in the gut metabolism.



Having healthy snacks between meals will help to avoid glucose spikes and keep your blood sugar steady. Eat some protein and fat with carbohydrates. For example, have peanut butter (protein and healthy fat) with crackers or bread (carbohydrate).

Monitoring changes in gut metabolism? For what reason? 

I was diagnosed with chronic inflammatory bowel disease in 1989 and have never found it necessary to do this. In fact, I don't think this can be done without a doctor's order and laboratory analysis.


----------



## Addie (Feb 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Having healthy snacks between meals will help to avoid glucose spikes and keep your blood sugar steady. Eat some protein and fat with carbohydrates. For example, have peanut butter (protein and healthy fat) with crackers or bread (carbohydrate).
> 
> Monitoring changes in gut metabolism? For what reason?
> 
> I was diagnosed with chronic inflammatory bowel disease in 1989 and have never found it necessary to do this. In fact, I don't think this can be done without a doctor's order and laboratory analysis.



That can contain so many variables that it is almost impossible to do it on your own. Your activity from moment to moment can change and with it your metabolism.


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 1, 2016)

Addie said:


> That can contain so many variables that it is almost impossible to do it on your own. Your activity from moment to moment can change and with it your metabolism.



Almost impossible? I think it's absolutely impossible. What would one test on their own and how?


----------



## Addie (Feb 1, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Almost impossible? I think it's absolutely impossible. What would one test on their own and how?



When I think about it, you are so right. I have a mental picture of someone trying to find out what their metabolism is while having a  BM caused by constipation. 

I am on medication for my thyroid. My metabolism is low. Or so I am told. It has been all my life. I know the tests I went through were not all pleasant. Some very uncomfortable. One test is where I had to drink a concoction of radioactive material. Then I was told to not get too close to other people for a couple of days as I was radio active. Does that sound like fun to anyone? Not to me it doesn't. I am due for another checkup. Here I go again.


----------

